# The Matrix: Hinweis auf möglichen vierten Teil



## Darkmoon76 (10. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix: Hinweis auf möglichen vierten Teil* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix: Hinweis auf möglichen vierten Teil*


----------



## Hasamoto (10. Mai 2019)

Ich halte es für sehr schwer da ein vierten teil zu machen da die story abgeschlossen ist.
es sei den man hat zuviel geld und braucht für den film kleine einnahmen


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Mai 2019)

Ich könnte mir eine Nebenhandlung vorstellen, die Parallel zur Story der Trilogie spielt. Genug Raum dafür wäre ja. Aber ein Film, der die Geschichte fortsetzt, eher nicht. Wie soll man die auch fortsetzen? Die Geschichte ist zu ende und Raum für eine Fortsetzung bleibt da nicht.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. Mai 2019)

Ach, da kann man noch genug machen.
Die Story um Neo ist ja irgendwie zu Ende, aber man kann das ganze ja auch ein paar Jahrhunderte später spielen lassen, wo das ganze wieder von vorne losgeht.
Neo ist ja auch nicht der erste, sondern der wievielte nochmal? Nr. 6 oder 7?
Man kann ja auch einen der Vorgänger nehmen.
Also da ist noch genug möglich. Ob gut oder schlecht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Das Grauen von Teil 3 muss ich mir nicht nochmal antun.


----------



## MrFob (10. Mai 2019)

Mein Titelvorschlag waere Matrix: Recycled.


----------



## Loosa (10. Mai 2019)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sehr schwer da ein vierten teil zu machen da die story abgeschlossen ist.



Für mich war die Story nach dem ersten Film abgeschlossen.
Die wurde nur mit jedem Nachfolger schlechter. 

Aber bitte, vielleicht können sie sich mit Teil vier ja sogar noch unterbieten.


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2019)

ich muss grade an die Letzte Szene denken vom Dritten Teil


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Mai 2019)

Wieso einen vierten Teil?  Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn es gibt nur einen Matrix-Film *Finger in die Ohren steckt* LAAA LAAA LAAA*


----------



## Leuenzahn (10. Mai 2019)

Das ist wie Herr der Ringe so ein Ding, welches ich immer noch nicht auf DVD habe. Muß alles nachgeholt werden. 

Wobei bei der Matrix nach dem ersten Teil die Luft raus wahr, fand jetzt Teil 2 und Teil 3 nicht so geil. Ob das mit Teil 4 besser wird, man wird sehen...


----------



## Mjthenut (10. Mai 2019)

Also ich muss sagen, dass Matrix mich geflash hat damals, wie nie ein Film zuvor oder danach. Ich schaute damals die Karl-Marx Allee runter, sah aber nicht die verschlüsselte Programmiersprache. Nur Terminator Eins hat eine vergleichbare Idee. 

Aber schonmal schön, dass die Genration 1990 bis 1996 erstmal Herr der Ringe mit Matrix vergleicht  - Matrix steht zu Herr der Ringe, wie Schach zu Schiffe versenken.

Also es kann sehr sehr gerne ein vierter Teil kommen. Wird schon! Auch sonst kann ich Teil 2 und Teil 3 nur ankreiden, dass Agents Smith erscheinen in der reellen irgendwie ein merkwürdiger Move war - ansonsten aber alles schick und schön.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2019)

Die Vorgänger gabs ja bereits schon. In den Kurzfilmen. Matrix Animratrix. Zwar nur als Animé. Wenn überhaupt könnte ich mir eine Story noch davor vorstellen. Danach ist ja quasi erst einmal Frieden zwischen Maschinen und den Menschen.


----------



## hawkytonk (11. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Mein Titelvorschlag waere Matrix: Recycled.


Oder: 
Matrix Reboot oder Matrix Reset oder Matrix Redone


----------



## rldml (11. Mai 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Auch sonst kann ich Teil 2 und Teil 3 nur ankreiden, dass Agents Smith erscheinen in der reellen irgendwie ein merkwürdiger Move war - ansonsten aber alles schick und schön.



Das empfand ich eigentlich als einen relativ guten Kniff - mich hat mehr gestört, dass diese unterirdische Stadt mit Technologie aufwartet, dessen Konstruktion die ersten Befreiten niemals hätten leisten können. Es hätte daher eigentlich jedem Befreiten klar sein müssen, dass da ganz zentral etwas nicht stimmt mit der eigenen Annahme, das wäre alles von Menschenhand erschaffen und die Maschinen wüssten von nix...


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Mai 2019)

Matrix: Remade, Matrix: Remake, Matrix: Never say Never, Matrix: Money Never Sleeps und mein Liebling:

Matrix: Here we go again,


----------



## Mjthenut (11. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mich recht an Matrix erinnere ist das wahrscheinliche Datum 2199, demnach ist der Krieg wohl 2150, 2130 oder 2107 oder so losgegangen, und da sehe ich keine Technologie die nicht in diese Zeit passt - weder Gravitypads, noch Neuralimplantate, oder die restliche Technik entsprechen einem unmöglichen (unplausiblen) technologischen Fortschritt.


----------



## Frullo (11. Mai 2019)

Matrix: HTTP 404


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Aber schonmal schön, dass die Genration 1990 bis 1996 erstmal Herr der Ringe mit Matrix vergleicht  - Matrix steht zu Herr der Ringe, wie Schach zu Schiffe versenken.


Nun, M 2+3 waren im Kino ja direkte Konkurrenten zu HDR 1+2. Das waren von der Erwartungshaltung DIE Filme des Jahres.



Loosa schrieb:


> Für mich war die Story nach dem ersten Film abgeschlossen.
> Die wurde nur mit jedem Nachfolger schlechter.


_Matrix_ ist ein jahrelang auf Perfektion geschliffener Diamant. 
Du kannst den Film als reinen Action Film sehen: Funktioniert.
oder als religiösen Erlösermythos: Funktioniert.
oder als klassische Heldenreise: Funktioniert.
oder als technisch auf (fast) allen Ebenen mögliche Zukunftsvision: Funktioniert.
oder als Allegorie auf die Scheinwelt des Internets: Funktioniert.

Das Problem: Die Wachowskis hatten *eine* bestimmte Vision für das Gesamtkonzept der Trilogie. Und da funktionieren eben nicht mehr _alle_ der eben genannten Sichtweisen. Diejenigen, die eine zukunftstechnologisch wahrscheinliche und erklärbare Fortsetzung erwarteten, sind natürlich enttäuscht.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Neo ist ja auch nicht der erste, sondern der wievielte nochmal? Nr. 6 oder 7?
> Man kann ja auch einen der Vorgänger nehmen.


Da Matrix auch als Metapher sehbar ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob es wirklich Vorgänger gab - man zähle mal mit, wie oft Neo im Film aufwacht. Aus dieser Sicht her könnte jedes Aufwachen von Neo als neue Version des Auserwählten gesehen werden. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Vorgänger gabs ja bereits schon. In den Kurzfilmen. Matrix Animatrix. Zwar nur als Animé.


Es gab 2 Folgen darin (also ~15-20 Minuten iirc), die die Entstehung der Matrix aus einem technologisierten Alltag mit humanoiden Roboterdienern schilderten.
Die anderen Episoden spielen genau wie der erste Film in der schon existierenden Matrix. 
Und eine Episode dient als Überblendung von _Matrix _zu _Matrix 2_ und gehört genau zwischen die beiden Filme.



> Wenn überhaupt könnte ich mir eine Story noch davor vorstellen. Danach ist ja quasi erst einmal Frieden zwischen Maschinen und den Menschen.


a) Davor würde eigentlich nur eine Realverfilmung der beiden "Renaissance" Episoden Sinn machen - der Film hätte dann allerdings ein unzufrieden stellendes Ende ...
b) Danach ist erstmal Frieden - bis die Handlung von _The Matrix Online _einsetzt, wo unter anderem irgendwelche Fragmente von Neo in der Matrix gefunden werden.
c) Nach jedem Zurückkehren des Auserwählten zur Quelle ist "erstmal Frieden" - solange, bis die Anomalie wieder auftaucht. Neo hat den bisherigen Zyklus unterbrochen - aber das heißt ja nicht, daß die Maschinen sich nicht einen anderen, verbesserten  Zyklus ausdenken können - genauso, wie sie es zuvor getan haben. Schließlich geht es doch nur um 2 Dinge: Die Wahl zu haben und wie man als Gegenspieler diese kontrolliert.



rldml schrieb:


> > Auch sonst kann ich Teil 2 und Teil 3 nur ankreiden, dass Agents Smith erscheinen in der reellen irgendwie ein merkwürdiger Move war - ansonsten aber alles schick und schön.
> 
> 
> Das empfand ich eigentlich als einen relativ guten Kniff -


- ist aber 1:1 aus der Vorlage übernommen.
Siehe das aus heutiger Sicht etwas langatmige und zu sehr in den 70ern verankerte _Welt am Draht_ oder die modernere Version _The 13th Floor_, die beide eine Verfilmung des Buchs Simulacron 3 sind, das auch für _The Matrix_ als Vorlage diente.



MrFob schrieb:


> Mein Titelvorschlag waere Matrix: Recycled.


Der Titel wäre im besten Sinne perfekt - geht es doch in _Matrix_ um sich ewig wiederholende Zyklen.


Einen faszinierenden Aspekt finde ich die zahlreichen Musterwiederholungen (Beispiel), auch wenn einige der Vergleiche auf der verlinkten Seite doch arg an den Haaren herbei gezogen sind.


----------



## Malifurion (11. Mai 2019)

Die Ära der Reboots und Remakes. Uns muss es ja fast so gehen wie die Leute von damals, als es nur Wild West Filme gab. Irgendwann muss es einem doch zum Hals raushängen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Mai 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Die Ära der Reboots und Remakes. Uns muss es ja fast so gehen wie die Leute von damals, als es nur Wild West Filme gab. Irgendwann muss es einem doch zum Hals raushängen.



wir haben nur nicht die Dreißiger Jahre, also zu einer Zeit wo das wirklich statt gefunden hat, siehe die Verfilmung von Der Malteser Falke von 31, 36 und 41
abgesehen davon wie immer bei dem Thema:

Wer sich darüber beschwert, sollte aber auch ins Kino Programm schauen und auch in die kleinen Filme rein gehen


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Die Ära der Reboots und Remakes. Uns muss es ja fast so gehen wie die Leute von damals, als es nur Wild West Filme gab. Irgendwann muss es einem doch zum Hals raushängen.


Im Prinzip sind *sämtliche *Geschichten "Reboots" und "Remakes".

Und das schon seit Urzeiten. Man nehme beispielsweise die Geschichte der Sintflut, bei der Gott aus Zorn die Erde im Wasser versinken läßt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sintflut
Da gibt es neben der christlichen auch eine babylonische, eine sumerische und eine griechische Version ...

Letzten Endes kann man aber alle Geschichten auf ein paar Handvoll Klassiker wie zb die Heldenreise zurückführen.


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Mai 2019)

Die schönsten Dinge die es gibt sind immer wiederkehrende Wiederholung  

Gilt auch für neue Matrix Spiele für PS5


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da Matrix auch als Metapher sehbar ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob es wirklich Vorgänger gab - man zähle mal mit, wie oft Neo im Film aufwacht. Aus dieser Sicht her könnte jedes Aufwachen von Neo als neue Version des Auserwählten gesehen werden.



Ähm, hast du einen anderen Film gesehen? Der Auserwählte hat eine bestimmte Funktion in der Matrix.
Der Herr im Raum mit den ganzen Fernsehern und auch das Orakel sagen dass es schon vorher Auserwählte gab.
Neo ist also nicht der erste Auserwählte sondern Nr. xyz
Und da die alle mal im Schnitt 75 Jahre (vermutet) werden, sind also ein paar Jahrhunderte vergangen, bevor Neo auf die Bühne trat.
Ist also genug Zeit in der man da rumgeistern kann.
Und da die Matrix ja nicht real ist, kann das Design also jederzeit angepasst werden, weil sowas wie Flachbildschirm und Smartphones gab es damals ja noch nicht.
Und sowas wird in einem neuen Film bestimmt nicht fehlen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ähm, hast du einen anderen Film gesehen? Der Auserwählte hat eine bestimmte Funktion in der Matrix.
> Der Herr im Raum mit den ganzen Fernsehern und auch das Orakel sagen dass es schon vorher Auserwählte gab.
> Neo ist also nicht der erste Auserwählte sondern Nr. xyz



Metapher.
Traumrealität.
Mehrdeutigkeit.
Ihm wurde das gesagt, was er hören mußte, nicht zwangsläufig das, was wahr ist. 
oder einfach eine weitere Mustervariation.

Es muß nicht zwangsläufig nur eine wahre Bedeutung geben.

Und selbst wenn (Laut des einen Philosophen auf der Kommentarspur ist die Trilogie die Darstellung vom Kampf von Geist, Körper und Verstand (gelbe "Matrix", Zion und die Matrix) im Inneren eines Menschen), könnte man auch abwegigste Gedanken rechtfertigen. 

Architect: _"I prefer counting from the emergence of one integral anomaly to the emergence of the next, in which case this is the 6th version."_

Der Architekt spricht allerdings in der Tat von anderen Versionen der Matrix, die über Neos ständiges Aufwachen hinaus gehen.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. Mai 2019)

Als ich das zum ersten Mal las, hieß es klipp und klar, dass es kein 4. Teil wird und nur im Matrix-Universum spielt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Mai 2019)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Neo ist also nicht der erste Auserwählte sondern Nr. xyz


In den Filmen wird doch relativ klar gemacht, dass Neo zwar die Gabe des Auserwählten besitzt, aber eben nicht der Auserwählte ist.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In den Filmen wird doch relativ klar gemacht, dass Neo zwar die Gabe des Auserwählten besitzt, aber eben nicht der Auserwählte ist.


Klar ist bei Matrix nix.
Es gibt einen Haufen Theorien. Einige sind sogar richtig gut.
Das Orakel kann Neo auch einfach belogen haben, um ihn als Auserwählten zu manipulieren oder zum Auserwählten zu machen.

Einer anderen Theorie nach, ist Agent Smith der Auserwählte. Die Belege dafür sind erstaunlich stark. Dann gibt es die Idee der 2. Matrix weil sonst Neos Einfluss auf die Maschinen in der "echten" Welt nicht erklärt werden kann.
Undundund.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In den Filmen wird doch relativ klar gemacht, dass Neo zwar die Gabe des Auserwählten besitzt, aber eben nicht der Auserwählte ist.


Äh ... what?

Der Auserwählte ist in der Matrix die Ausprägung der Anomalie, die der Architekt nicht aus dem System schreiben kann. Als er in Matrix 2 auf die Agenten trifft, gibt es folgenden Dialog:


```
[agent 1] It’s him.
[agent 2] The Anomaly.
[agent 3] Do we proceed?
[agent 2] Yes.
[agent 3] He is still …
[agent 1]… only human.
```

Und man denke noch an die Szene, nachdem er Trinity aus dem Hubschrauber gerettet hat:


```
Neo: Morpheus. The Oracle, she told me I’m… [not the one]
Morpheus: She told you exactly what you needed to hear, that’s all.
```

Schlußendlich "entscheidet" er sich auch einfach, nicht zu sterben und kann (in seinem "nächsten Leben", wie es vom Orakel prophezeit wurde) auch den Matrix Code vollständig durchschauen - wer außer dem Auserwählten kann denn sowas innerhalb der Matrix?



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Klar ist bei Matrix nix.
> Es gibt einen Haufen Theorien. Einige sind sogar richtig gut.
> Das Orakel kann Neo auch einfach belogen haben, um ihn als Auserwählten zu manipulieren oder zum Auserwählten zu machen.


Natürlich manipuliert das Orakel die Menschen.
Möglicherweise wird er auch erst durch das Gespräch mit ihr zum Auserwählten.
Aber am Ende des Filmes ist er es definitiv. Möglicherweise einfach, weil er sich dazu entschieden hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Einer anderen Theorie nach, ist Agent Smith der Auserwählte. Die Belege dafür sind erstaunlich stark.


Wobei die Frage ist, ob das beabsichtigt ist oder nur zufällig so umfangreich gedeutet werden kann. iirc ist ja auch der Verweis auf das Bibelzitat auf dem Schild der Neb (Morpheus' Schiff) nur zufällig passend und unbeabsichtigt.

Genausogut könnte man auch einfach behaupten, Neo schläft einfach nur vor seinem Computer und träumt das Ganze nur. Eben auch, daß er aufwachen würde - aber in Wahrheit ist alles eben nur ein langer Traum. Zack: wäre *alles *erklärt.



> Dann gibt es die Idee der 2. Matrix weil sonst Neos Einfluss auf die Maschinen in der "echten" Welt nicht erklärt werden kann.


a) Traum 
b) mit dem technisch Möglichen nicht, richtig. Das ist ja das "Problem" der Sequels - daß diese Erklär-Ebene nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Denn die Trilogie ist eben in erster Linie eine religiöse Metapher. Daß er die Squiddies aufhalten kann, ist nur möglich, weil er zusätzlich zum Status des Auserwählten innerhalb der Matrix auch der göttliche Auserwählte für die Welt ist - eine Art zweiter Jesus halt.
Und als dieser bringt er den aufgebrachten Verstand, den geschundenen Körper und die spirituelle Ebene in Einklang, um den Zusammenhalt dieser verschiedenen Ebenen zu harmonisieren.
Der Verstand (am Ende personifiziert durch Smith) rebelliert solange, bis er die göttlichen/spirituellen Kräfte akzeptieren muß und in sein Weltbild integrieren kann.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, ob das beabsichtigt ist oder nur zufällig so umfangreich gedeutet werden kann.


Das gilt für alle Theorien.
So ist es auch denkbar das die Wachowskis das Ende mehrfach umgeschrieben haben und dann einige Punkte nicht mehr passen bzw. durch Zufall zu roten Heringen führen.
Ich halte mich daher an Matrix 1 und es ist erstaunlich wie rebellisch sich Smith präsentiert.
Im Verhör mit Morpheus: Er hast die Matrix, will diese zerstören und stöpselst sich temporär einfach mal ab. Anzeichen die sehr dafür sprechen, dass Smith als der eigentliche Auserwählte, die eigentliche Anomalie geplant wurde, was der Zuschauer aber nicht sofort erkennen soll, weil der Fokus auf Neo liegt.
Auch sehe ich nicht welchen Zweck die Lüge des Orakels (du bist nicht der Auserwählte) hat. Also warum soll sich irgendetwas anders entwickelt haben, wenn sie gesagt hätte, er sei der Eine?

Die religiöse Interpretation kenne ich auch aber die lässt mir zu viele Lücken. Ich denke mehr als eine lose Orientierung ist das nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2019)

Auf der einem Seite wäre eine Fortsetzung und eine Rückkehr Reeves denkbar, hat er sich nach einer Reihe von Flops dank John Wick wieder auf der Erfolgsschiene gerettet, gut möglich dass Warner Bros. ihn nicht mehr als Kassengift sehen.

Andererseits: Warum sollte man die Wachowski-Geschwister nochmal ranlassen? Die Kritik an Teil 2+3 war groß, nach dieser Trilogie konnten die nicht mehr mit positiven Werken glänzen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malifurion (12. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind *sämtliche *Geschichten "Reboots" und "Remakes".
> 
> Und das schon seit Urzeiten. Man nehme beispielsweise die Geschichte der Sintflut, bei der Gott aus Zorn die Erde im Wasser versinken läßt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sintflut
> Da gibt es neben der christlichen auch eine babylonische, eine sumerische und eine griechische Version ...
> ...



Es ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ich einen hundersten Teil von einem bestehenden Franchise neu produziere oder ein komplettes neues Franchise aufbaue und eine komplett neue Handlung erzähle. Das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden, die Heldenreise gibts in fast jedem Film. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man Neues erschafft, anstatt alte aufgewärmte Suppen wieder aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Wachowski-Geschwister nochmal ranlassen? Die Kritik an Teil 2+3 war groß, nach dieser Trilogie konnten die nicht mehr mit positiven Werken glänzen


_V wie Vendetta _fand ich  prima, _Cloud Atlas _halte ich trotz teilweise überzogenem Makeup für ein Meisterwerk und _Jupiter Ascending _... nun ja, das war nicht nur wegen der Besetzung der Hauptrolle nicht wirklich gut ...



Malifurion schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob ich einen hundersten Teil von einem bestehenden Franchise neu produziere oder ein komplettes neues Franchise aufbaue und eine komplett neue Handlung erzähle. Das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden, die Heldenreise gibts in fast jedem Film. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man Neues erschafft, anstatt alte aufgewärmte Suppen wieder aufzuwärmen.


So wie _Avatar _... - das _Pocahontas/Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_ Remake ...


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> So wie _Avatar _... - das _Pocahontas/Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_ Remake ...



nein, Dune im Dschungle :x


----------



## dacarter2160 (13. Mai 2019)

Waren Teil 2 und 3 nicht schlecht genug, das es noch einen 4ten braucht?


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (13. Mai 2019)

Mich würde ein 4ter Teil interessieren in dem gezeigt wird wie es überhaupt zur Übermahne der Maschinen und zur Erschaffung der Matrix kommt.


----------



## devilsreject (13. Mai 2019)

Matrix selbst hat mich relativ verwirrt zurück gelassen. Nicht im Sinne nicht grundsätzlich die Filme verstanden zu haben sondern eher das ich noch immer nicht so genau festlegen kann ob und was der Film jetzt eigentlich sagen will. Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt dumm darzustehen ist mir nicht so ganz klar was das Ende jetzt eigentlich genau war und was man uns damit sagen will. Frieden zwischen Mensch und Maschine, erstmal läuft alles weiter wie gewohnt?

Ich würde auch eher einen Film über die Erschaffung der Matrix begrüßen, der würde mich nicht so verwirrt zurück lassen 

Den ersten Teil fand ich wirklich grandios, alleine wegen der ganzen Idee mit der Lebenssimualation. Als Gamer alleine schon interessant, weil ich hunderte virtuelle Männer und Frauen auf Geschichten gesteuert habe. Was wenn mein Leben selbst nur ein Spiel ist 

Aber 2 und 3 haben das ganze dann doch wieder ein bisschen verwässert und mir so ein bisschen den geiler Scheiß Effekt versaut. Mal sehen ob und was da wirklich auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2019)

Wie die Matrix entstand, wird ja schon in den beiden Renaissance Episoden von Animatrix erklärt.

Und die Aussage ist letztendlich:
Liebe 》Hass.
Und daß man Geist, Körper und Verstand  in Einklang bringen sollte.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2019)

HIer mal zum Anschauen (wenn auch nur in EN)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0K6Cb1ZoG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNiO2sTe2wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (14. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Wachowski-Geschwister nochmal ranlassen? Die Kritik an Teil 2+3 war groß, nach dieser Trilogie konnten die nicht mehr mit positiven Werken glänzen.



Sense8 hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen...


----------

